# 9D Pen



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 1, 2013)

So here's the story behind my 9D pen that I entered in the Advanced Beautiful Pen contest.  It was a 3D illusion executed in 3D.  I suppose that could make it 6D pen, but 9D sounds better.

About 10 years ago my wife made a quilt that used what quilters call a "Baby Blocks" design.



 

I always liked 3D illusions. With this quilt hanging in our family room as a daily reminder, a couple years ago I finally decided to see what I could do with the design using inlays in a bowl I had turned.  (Mahogany bowl with Cherry, Maple and Walnut inlay).



 

I thought it came out fairly decent.  Now with the quilt and bowl as daily reminders, late last year I decided to see what I could do with the concept on a pen.  This ultimately resulted in what I submitted for the Bash.



 

The pen is made from PR and it took 4 casts to complete it.  The process is similar to other pens I've shown over the last year.  

Cast white resin blank, turn to shape, carve, cast aquamarine transparent, turn to shape, carve, cast blue transparent, turn to shape, cast clear, turn to final shape and polish.....at least I think that's what I did.  I used pearl effects in the resin to give it a shimmer.  Here's a closeup.



 

Some of you may be thinking that this might have been Escher inspired.  While I love the work of Escher and hope to someday do an original pen that would be inspired by his work, he was not the inspiration for the design.  Years ago I saw some ancient greek mosaics (about 1100 BC) in the Pergamon museum (in what was then East Berlin).  My memories of those mosaics were the true inspiration for what I pulled together here.  

Except for the design on the cap finial.  That's not something the ancient Greeks would recognize.  However, any sailor worth his salt should recognize the design on the cap finial as a compass rose.  So a compass rose that might have been found on a sailing vessel in the 1700s combined with a 3D illusion inspired by ancient greek mosaics.  Since the ancient greeks didn't have pens, I guess I can be allowed a little artistic freedom in selecting my design elements for the pen.

So, that's my story.

Ed


----------



## RichF (Mar 1, 2013)

This is truly amazing work.  I wish I had some of your toys to play with.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one was a winner the moment I saw it. And please - no need to get better next year Have some pity on the rest of us mortals.  Looking forward to your Escher. I did one a while ago and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing effect, Ed!!

After reading the process, I can only say you have great patience!!  And the final pen is your reward---Gonna do a couple a day now???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

GREAT result!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is an example of a pen that I am sure will not be copied by us, not sure about any big manufactorer. Job well done and thanks for posting and congrads on the winner. Love the colors.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a really cool pattern, that must have taken a long time to put together.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a real eye catcher. I think I would be forever looking at the pattern and not doing any writing! Stunner!


----------



## RichF (Mar 2, 2013)

If you don't mind answering, how long did each of the carving runs take?


----------



## RichB (Mar 2, 2013)

You have made one FANTASTIC pen.  The more I look at it the more I like it.  Thank you for giving us a little info. on how you did it.  I know for sure I will not be making one,  I will just look at your's.  Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 2, 2013)

You got my vote.
 
Nice work, I wondered how you did this...
 
Thanks for sharing

.


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Is it safe to assume that you carved it all by hand just as the ancient Greeks would have?

Would you be willing to disclose what you are using to carve it if you are not emulating the ancient Greeks?


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow,that's just simply amazing!!! That's the one I voted for.I love the qult pattern too.

Thanks for sharing how you did it.

Awesome work,there!


   Steve


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 2, 2013)

RichF said:


> If you don't mind answering, how long did each of the carving runs take?



Hi Rich - Setup time takes about 15 minutes.  There is absolutely no room for error here. The pen moves between the DOL, metal lathe and wood lathe multiple times as I complete the various operations.  When I return it to the DOL, if I'm off by even 0.001" in the linear or 0.01 degrees in the rotary, the pattern will be ruined.  The various carvings take between 30 minutes and an hour.  Total time (not counting setup) for all carving on the cap and body was about 4 hours over the course of a week.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 2, 2013)

SMJ1957 said:


> Is it safe to assume that you carved it all by hand just as the ancient Greeks would have?
> 
> Would you be willing to disclose what you are using to carve it if you are not emulating the ancient Greeks?



Interesting question.  Having thought long and hard, I would say that I did it the way the ancient Greeks would do it if they were doing it today.  But more importantly, I think I can honestly say I did in fact do it the way the ancient Greeks did it.

The ancient Greeks couldn't just nip off to the tool store to buy tools to do whatever needed doing.  Artists and craftsmen made their own tools to a large degree.  This is what I did.  The only difference is that the materials available to make tools these days are somewhat more powerful than what was available a couple thousand years ago.

If you review some of my posts from April / May last year, you will find discussions and pictures of the DOL I built.


Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 2, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Amazing effect, Ed!!
> 
> After reading the process, I can only say you have great patience!!  And the final pen is your reward---Gonna do a couple a day now???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> GREAT result!!!



Hi Ed - A couple a day?  The next one would probably go a little smoother than the last one, but it's still about a week of work.

What I really enjoy is learning and trying new things.  There are so many things I want to explore and try that it is really hard to force myself to repeat.

Ed


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 2, 2013)

That pen is just amazing Ed.


----------



## Triple Crown (Mar 2, 2013)

This pen so intrigued me when I ogled it during the competition.  Absolutely awesome!  It's so incredibly beautiful and I was wondering how it was made.  Your post is great!  The story of how you came up with the design is really neat!  I love the quilt and the bowl too!  The pen colors are beautiful.  Thank you so much for sharing about the design and your complex method!  I'm very grateful that you and the other master pen makers are posting about your entries!  

Greg


----------



## Pete275 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ed that is an awesome pen. I knew from first sight of it that it had my vote. I look forward to seeing what you do next.

Wayne


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 2, 2013)

Ed- Absolutely amazing not only to make this but to conceptualize it. Love it.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for the comments and compliments.  

I'm sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my internet has been barely maintaining a connection this weekend.  We've had a frigid cold snap and, with temperatures having plunged into the 50s, the network equipment appears to have gone out of spec.  I just warmed up the cable modem with a heat gun and it seems happy again.  Think I'll be replacing it tomorrow.

Thanks again.

Ed


----------



## glycerine (Mar 3, 2013)

Ed, that is amazing.  I'm at a loss for words.  Really great stuff!  I've been away from the forum for a while and it shows.  The pens I am seeing on here are so much more advanced even from a few months ago!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2013)

That is pretty special Ed. Very imprssive indeed. 
Am I correct in guessing that you transfer it from one machine to the next by moving it still in the same chuck?


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 3, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> RichF said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind answering, how long did each of the carving runs take?
> ...



That is a beautiful pen and design.
What is a DOL?


----------



## Russknan (Mar 3, 2013)

If I were capable of that level of precision - and I'm not even close - I know what the ultimate fate of the pen would be: TBW - Theft By Wife! Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Russ


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

skiprat said:


> That is pretty special Ed. Very imprssive indeed.
> Am I correct in guessing that you transfer it from one machine to the next by moving it still in the same chuck?



When I'm carving large woodturnings (up to 14" diameter (355mm)) I leave the piece in the chuck as I move back and forth between the DOL and the wood lathe (which have the same spindle thread).

When the metal lathe is added to the arsenal I can't move the chuck because the metal lathe has a different mount.

For small turnings, especially pens, I use collet chucks instead of scroll chucks.  I find having a collet chuck on each tool and just moving the work is a better solution.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

Penultimate said:


> That is a beautiful pen and design.
> What is a DOL?



Hi Mike - DOL = Digital Ornamental Lathe.  It's what I call the tool I built to carve on my turnings.  If you search the forums (SOYP) for DOL you'll find posts of mine from 2012 (April / May I think) where I posted pictures and talked about it.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

Russknan said:


> If I were capable of that level of precision - and I'm not even close - I know what the ultimate fate of the pen would be: TBW - Theft By Wife! Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Russ



Hi Russ - I almost didn't enter this pen in the Bash.  My wife told me it was the ugliest pen I ever made.  I really like it, but her comments were enough to make me doubt my judgement.  

Due to some supply chain problems (UPS lost a shipment) I wasn't able to make something else to enter so I entered this one anyway.  Glad I did.  I did make some changes to the finials that were an improvement before entering it, but my wife still doesn't like it.  

Go figure.  

Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 3, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> Russknan said:
> 
> 
> > If I were capable of that level of precision - and I'm not even close - I know what the ultimate fate of the pen would be: TBW - Theft By Wife! Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Russ
> ...




Dawn and I learned, early in our "show career"---the "universe" of viewers does not always agree with our analysis of a "great" product!!

Throw it at the wall and see what sticks!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Mar 3, 2013)

Ed, once I "threw it at the wall"...and the wall fell down.  
Am now trying different marketing approaches. :wink::tongue:
Steve


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 3, 2013)

BRAVO! simply speechless!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 3, 2013)

Where is that drooling on keyboard smiley when you need it!


----------

